

Government Bans Nokia’s Push EMail Service In India - kkunal
http://techhogger.com/government-bans-nokias-push-email-service-in-india.html

======
bdhe
I couldn't find any news sources in the article (although they don't add too
much information regarding the ban):
[http://businesstoday.intoday.in/story/govt-bans-nokias-
pushm...](http://businesstoday.intoday.in/story/govt-bans-nokias-pushmail-
powermail-services/1/14780.html)
[http://www.deccanherald.com/content/153598/govt-bans-
nokia-p...](http://www.deccanherald.com/content/153598/govt-bans-nokia-
pushmail-service.html)

I am shocked though at how things are turning out in India. First RIM, now
this? This sounds positively draconian:

> Once the necessary amendments come, it will be mandatory for telecom service
> providers to have the systems in place to deliver authorised intercepts
> based on telephone numbers, device identity, email IDs, IP addresses or
> keywords to the national security agencies on real-time basis.

Although it mentions "authorized", it is most likely an empty promise, given
how rampant corruption.

